# Smelly Thetfords



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I've been caravanning and subsequently motorhoming for many years now. In that time I've used both the bench style and the swivel style loos. Of the two I have to say I like the bench style the most but I am also reasonably happy with the older style swivel toilet as all. What I don't like like is the new large bowl thetford. I've never had problems with odours before but I do find this style very difficult to clean and smelly and worse still flimsy. I'm quite a big chap but I have to say the older Thetford was far and away the best of the two. I would be interested in your views on this bit of trivia


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We've had this problem, it's usually cured by fitting a new blade seal.

Kev.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I was wondering about that the other day. We never had an odour problem with the previous model Thetford that was fitted to our Innovation but the new model on the Adria can be smelly at times and seems to require comprehensive and quite finicky cleaning on a much more frequent basis.

Add to that a cassette blade that loses its pivot, a water pipe that drops down in the way of the cassette every time you empty, a slim piece of plastic strip that you have to slide under the cassette or the blade leaks and as has been said a general feeling of insecurity and flimsiness. So not an advance Thetford, more several steps backwards. Oh but its much cheaper for converters to install, so that's all right then.

As for fitting a new blade seal K&L, are these things severely life limited? The new Thetford has only been around a couple of years at most and our van (and the loo) is only 15 months old. Surely a blade seal should last for much longer than that?

SDA


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it's more to do about how and how often the mechanismmm is used, if say it's only used every few months but not often in that period, then it'll start off dry, if it dries between uses then it will have more friction/wear potential, if it is kept moist or a lube is used it may last longer.

On the point of Thetford getting worse, I have to agree, I much prefer the older bench style, maybe not as aesthetic as the next swivel model or the latest offering, but it worked well, and felt much more secure under bum as it were.

As for the pivot falling off, I've tried to solve this by buying new parts, but as is mentioned in previous posts of mine, ( Thetford problem )although there is a PDF on Thetfords site explaining in pictures how to fit the sucker, but you can't buy one for love nor dosh, if anyone knows different, do tell please.

Kev


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have just fitted new blade seal on our C200. We have had the van almost 3 years and have never touched it before. I would not be surprised if the previous seal was the original one fitted when the van was new in 2003.

Philip


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Thetford parts*

Had a problem with poorly fitting cassette and the travelling thetford rep was a real help.
Problem with the blade seal life could be to do with hard water or uric scale either on the underside of the seal or on the swivveling blade. 
Thetfords website shows how to replace the bits as a pdf download. Had to replace the water valve on mine recently and got it very easily from Waudbys

Happy sitting!

Mike & Ann


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I had this problem on our last MH and contacted Thetford for their comments. Here is what their service centre said:-

The blade seal should be changed annually and you should apply the Thetford lubricant (can't remember its name) after each holiday. Now I thought that was a bit much and more like jobs for the boys, however I did change the seal and surprise surprise no smell. I didn't buy the Thetford lubricant as I noticed on one of the web sites or magazines that Olive oil was just as good so that's what we did.

On our current MH we have the SOG and I have to say it works a treat however I still apply Olive Oil after each trip

I do agree with other comments though that it does seem the newer units are more flimsy than the old and indeed a step backwards


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Anyone used biomagic?? I find it works a treat to keep down the niffs.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Asda Fabric Conditioner.
A bit cheaper than Biomagic and Thetford Fluid. A lot cheaper than Sog :wink:


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Ideas:

1 If you have a SOG fitted put some biological laundry liquid in the tank from time to time.

2 Use Thetford tank descaler at least once a year.

3 Use descaler (Viakal or similar) diluted on the blade and blade seal once a month.

4 Give the blade seal a good clean and lubricate with Thetford blade lubricant once a month.

P&L


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

We use Fairy Bio Sachets, works really well no nifs as its filling, and a nice smell when you empty it.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We have the C250 on our new van, the bowl is ceramic so its very easy to keep clean. However I was very disappointed with the construction of the holding tank, seems very flimsy compared to the previous model. Ours was leaking, not at the seal but around the joint between the shutter assembly and the tank, had to get the whole thing replace, and a change of shoe's. 

Wobby


----------

